# Sicherung der ACL Dateirechte & Dateiattribute

## SkaaliaN

Hallo zusammen,

z.Z. sichere ich meine ACL-Dateirechte mit:

```

getfacl --skip-base -P -R quelle > /zielverzeichnis/Sicherung.acl

```

sowie Dateiattribute mit:

```

getfattr -Rh -m quelle > /zielverzeichnis/sicherung.attr

```

Nun blähen sich die Dateien nunmal enorm groß auf (es sind mehrere TB Daten). Hat jmd. eine Idee wie man diese Sicherungen evtl. auch anders realisieren könnte?

Vielen Dank & beste Grüße

----------

## SvenFischer

Wofür sichert man den die Dateirechte und -attribute?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Diese sollen aufgrund einer Vorgabe für den K-Fall gesondert gesichert werden. 

Wiedergestellt werden diese im Notfall mit:

```

setfacl --restore sicherung.acl

```

und 

```

setfacl -h --restore sicherung.attr

```

Mein Problem ist z.Z. eher die Dateigröße der .acl und .attr, sowie die Dauer der Sicherung.

----------

## 69719

Eventuell könnte man dies durch gzip mittels pipe jagen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..wobei man da auch die Gefahr eines defekten Archivs eingehen würde   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 69719

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> mh..wobei man da auch die Gefahr eines defekten Archivs eingehen würde  

 

Dann splitte es auf und komprimiere es, so ist dann nur ein Teil und nicht alles betroffen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> mh..wobei man da auch die Gefahr eines defekten Archivs eingehen würde  

 

dann legt man eben 1-n Kopien davon an, wahlweise auf verteilten (geo-redundant versteht sich) Backupservern und mittels verschiedener Packstrategien, .gz in Europa, .bzip2 in Asien, ...    :Wink: 

----------

